# Post a picture of you and your Spouse/Girlfriend/Boyfriend



## trodery

I have seen all kinds of picture post...Trucks, Boats, Dogs, etc, just thought it would be cool to see you and your significant other together.

Although this is not our most flattering picture it is my all time favorite of my wife (Marilyn) and I.


----------



## Old Whaler

Is that pic from Santa Fe? LOL!


----------



## Old Whaler

Here's me, the wife and our youngest son. She's got all the good pics of us on her computer


----------



## Bobby

This was before Ike so its not our best.








​


----------



## Bay Gal

OK, this was a couple years ago in Vegas. Good times...


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

*My wife Tena, our departed "Poo" and I 2 years ago at Lake O' the Pines*

View attachment 196141


----------



## Tortuga

Did find one from a couple of months ago....:tongue:


----------



## makoclay

If somebody can post a photo of both their wife AND their girlfriend I will really be impressed!!!!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack

NOW......and THEN


----------



## capt. david

wife and i.


----------



## SUPERSAM

Me and the wife and my sons bday party last weekend. A night on the town.


----------



## Terry G.

the wife and i on a road trip.


----------



## Tombo

Picture of my wife on vacation in Hawaii. 

Honestly, may wife hates her picture taken and this is as close as I can get one of her. At least she was standing next to me.


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Wife and I on wedding night.....a few years ago.*


----------



## empty pockets

This was in November. I'm the ugly one.


----------



## wading_fool

makoclay said:


> If somebody can post a photo of both their wife AND their girlfriend I will really be impressed!!!!!!


Me the wife and the girlfriend lol









The wife and I at Wurstfest


----------



## Pocketfisherman

From last fall:


----------



## TKoenig

From My wedding at Falcon Point Ranch in Seadrift...


----------



## deerdude2000

This one is a couple years old !! taken when we lived in P.V


----------



## KylesKenner2

*My baby*

Heading in from Burnet Bay & at the men of Honor Banquet


----------



## deerdude2000

Here's another !!!


----------



## warlock




----------



## Brother Bob

*S. Padre*

Here is ours from S. Padre.

BB


----------



## Bueno Suerte

*Last year in CR*

Here's my Wife


----------



## jbenge

The wife and I in Cabo.


----------



## txgoddess

My favorite pic of the hubby...










My boyfriend...


----------



## huntinguy

My Wife/girlfriend. Told her when we were dating that she'd be the only girl I'd love unless we have daughters...........got one due in early August!

Can you say married up? I can!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Wife and I


----------



## Rob The Rude

*Wife, my Boys, and I*

Took this 2 years ago


----------



## MAGNUM

me, my fiancee and a 26" sea log


----------



## squidmotion

mr. and mrs. squidmo


----------



## manintheboat

what?


----------



## brazman

1. My wife "flying" back from the crater of Kilauea

2. Us standing on the Pali Lookout on Oahu (looking at Kaneohe Bay where we're going kayaking later)

3. Katie recreating a picture from our travel book, standing on the disappearing island in Kaneohe Bay

4. Me, my wife, my girlfriend Molly (our goddaughter) and our new puppy, Heidi. Molly's kind of a ham, even at age 4.


Like many of us, I got lucky and married up.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

makoclay said:


> If somebody can post a photo of both their wife AND their girlfriend I will really be impressed!!!!!!


If someone can post a picture of their wife, girlfriend *AND* Boyfriend, I will be equally disgusted!!


----------



## trodery

Some of ya'll married WAY UP! 

Good pics everyone!


----------



## Justin_Time

Here are a few of me and the girl friend...












Cayman Islands











Coconuts in Cozumel


----------



## Long Pole

Here's the wifey and kiddo.

And she's the wife and girlfriend...

The wife when she's nagging and the girlfriend when we go out. :cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass

trodery said:


> Some of ya'll married WAY UP!
> 
> Good pics everyone!


I think they *ALL* did......hwell:


----------



## bowed up

trodery said:


> Some of ya'll married WAY UP!
> 
> Good pics everyone!


you cant do anything but move up when you are at the bottom


----------



## Long Pole

The ladies must have felt sorry for them and got sucked in...


----------



## dwhite

In dowtown Fredericksburg








Yesterday out on the boat








Better without my mug in the picture! lol


----------



## squidmotion

said it once. said it many times... and i'll say it again...


prettiest girls in the world are from texas...


----------



## dwhite

squidmotion said:


> said it once. said it many times... and i'll say it again...
> 
> prettiest girls in the world are from texas...


I agree!! I lived in Louisiana for a year and was like ***! lol There are some but not near as many, there are some that made their white rubber boots look hot!! LMAO


----------



## huntinguy

Easy now boys, I'm from da bayou state!


----------



## Bocephus

Me and my bride....I first met this gal when we were 10 years old, and in the 5th grade. I went home that day and told my Mom..."We have a new girl in our class, and she's the prettiest girl I've ever seen"

I still feel that way 40 year later !!!


----------



## bk005

Mmm..Baby Samwich...


----------



## Long Pole

huntinguy said:


> Easy now boys, I'm from da bayou state!


Well....look at ya. :slimer:


----------



## Rig'd UP

Mama, Zak, Gabe, one more boy on the way, and I - Christmas 2008










Mama and I - Lancaster, PA (Christmas 08)


----------



## huntinguy

Long Pole said:


> Well....look at ya. :slimer:


Ok I'll admit, I didn't turn out so good, but she's from da bayou state too!


----------



## fish&game

My husband and I at our wedding in Feb.


----------



## dwhite

huntinguy said:


> Ok I'll admit, I didn't turn out so good, but she's from da bayou state too!


ANY 2cooler wife is void of any assumptions or statements, the husbands, well your on your own LOL


----------



## RubenZamora

Everyone says I look gayish in this pic. Sorry its a proof LOL


----------



## trodery

RubenZamora said:


> Everyone says I look gayish in this pic. Sorry its a proof LOL


LOL...I'll refrain from comment about you but your girl is very cute :walkingsm


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

My beautiful wife of 13 years and the best little guy in the whole world 

*Cruise Dec. 07*










*Easter 08*









*Cruise Dec. 08*


----------



## Long Pole

RubenZamora said:


> Everyone says I look gayish in this pic. Sorry its a proof LOL


So is that "proof" that you are?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

My baby girl ...

Took me about 9 years to convince her to date me ... we're celebrating 6 weeks of marriage tomorrow ... !


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

These are from last Saturday at the Longhorn baseball game. Under that orange jacket lies ...........a super big heart! Get ya'lls minds out of the gutter. She is out of my league so I think she may be a little mental; but I love her. Ya'll can look but don't touch. Get your appetites here but eat at home. B&P


----------



## captMATT

my best catch yet, of 3 years...








http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/leikertime/erewrwer.jpg


----------



## whistlingdixie

Bocephus said:


> Me and my bride....I first met this gal when we were 10 years old, and in the 5th grade. I went home that day and told my Mom..."We have a new girl in our class, and she's the prettiest girl I've ever seen"
> 
> I still feel that way 40 year later !!!


alright bo.... how much you pay that young lady to take a picture with you?:biggrin: We all know your not that lucky


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

RubenZamora said:


> Everyone says I look gayish in this pic. Sorry its a proof LOL


Wellllll!!


----------



## Gluconda

Me and the Misses!


----------



## Long Pole

You lucky SOB...

I sure like dose flip flops.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

anyone wanna follow that ?


----------



## Long Pole

Well snce we are being truthful...

I was told I could have a girlfriend if she wasn't prettier than her. But dayuuummm does she have ace!!


----------



## RubenZamora

Long Pole said:


> Well snce we are being truthful...
> 
> I was told I could have a girlfriend if she wasn't prettier than her. But dayuuummm does she have ace!!


****, are those HEELS carved from 2x4's ?


----------



## Long Pole

RubenZamora said:


> ****, are those HEELS carved from 2x4's ?


Those are 6" x 6" x 1" tubular steel. Those suckers could jack an 18-wheeler up if need be.


----------



## marshmadness




----------



## chazbo

Chazbo and MrsBo at Lake Kamloops, British Columbia










Yakin Mama!!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Some guys just have all the luck. What can you say?


----------



## wil.k

Y'all are just jealous!


----------



## mastercylinder60

like i said in the "show a picture of your wife" thread a few months ago, you homely bastards sure have some good-looking wives and girlfriends.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I hang out with lots of girls now


----------



## RubenZamora

BEER4BAIT said:


> I hang out with lots of girls now


Funny thing is I only see your HAND! LOL


----------



## bogeyman

My girlfriend and her first buck!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

The girls are GONE all right! They may have seen him coming! LOL!


----------



## BEER4BAIT

LOL the hand dont cheat lol. I would post some pics of spring break but some of you have seen some on another board. Not G rated


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Hey man you can send pm's on this board!


----------



## seabo

my wife, my oldest grandson, and yours truly, just took it for ya. she's in fairly good hands.lol


----------



## Riley & Sons

This is a picture on the way to Shreveport for the weekend.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

pm sent


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Research in progress. Got it.


----------



## ksctp00

[/ATTACH]


----------



## RubenZamora

why dont i get PM's


----------



## fishkillr

RubenZamora said:


> why dont i get PM's


I think maybe they're swingers setting something up??


----------



## waterspout

chill,, B4B was just along as a chaperone! it aint a GGW video,, it just a few pics...

LOL,, Alex's heart rate was the strongest that weekend than it's been in years.


----------



## chronotrigger

*hehehe*

I was thinking the same thing. Why no swingers forum?


----------



## Pablo

Mrs Pablo and yours truly.


----------



## Crispito

My Sweetbaby and I ! 

Now every keep their grubby paws off of her !


Tight Lines & Gig'Em


----------



## BEER4BAIT

pm sent. now yall get it from RZ LOL


----------



## Bevo&Pevo

Party at fishkillr's house! It's a BYOB. Bring your own Babe! Not really ya'll. Just having fun......it's really at RZ's place. LOL!


----------



## bzrk180

1) Me and my wife when she was my girlfriend...
2) Pining her badge on her when she graduated from HFD fire academy
3) Us in Bandera a couple of years ago
4) Us with our new Grandbaby a couple of months ago


----------



## donf

*my girlfriend*

my girlfriend and illegitimate son


----------



## RubenZamora

donf said:


> my girlfriend and illegitimate son


\

WOW that was a major thread killer right there. God I hate her!


----------



## whaler18

*Whole Family -*

:texasflag

Last week - Cerro Otto Bariloche, Argentina (la hija - Lillian 6 & el hijo - Caleb 4) & wife of 9 years - Heather


----------



## Argo

hawaii a couple months back...


----------



## JavelinaRuss

What about us poor single sum beaches????

Oh that's right we're fishing and.....HAPPY!!!


----------



## birdnester

*Double Or Nothing*


----------



## Procrastinator

Perhaps the best thread ever at 2Cool!

Nothing like humanizing people by putting a picture to a screen name!

trodery, Thank You!

Would give you a greenie but, I got to spread it before I can!

Oustanding pics folks!


----------



## Trigger Man

The wife and I the day we got engaged
married 2 years this past march


----------



## State_Vet

Me and the Mrs at our wedding, last Oct.


----------



## let's talk fishin

WIFE and i four years ago to lazy to get up and find a better picture


----------



## elpescador073

*Me and my Wife!!*

Texans game and New Years Eve at Fogo De Chao (badarse resturant)


----------



## Lesto

Wife and I in Destin last summer.


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*The two ladies in my life*

wife and little one


----------



## WWR

Me and the old lady from this season.

She never complains and listens to me.


----------



## txranger

When I had more hair...


----------



## fishkillr

1. My gf
2. Her and I in Zihuatanejo for X-mas
3. Her struggling with her first billfish a pacific sail.


----------



## Big Daddy

Gasoline Alley,,,Indy,,,


----------



## Titus Bass

*Cozumel '08*

Me and my wife in Cozumel, 2008.:dance:


----------



## HoustonKid

The wife, son, neice, and I on the Boliver ferry a couple years back.


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

Here is my better half. Married four years at the end of this month. 

BWE


----------



## PortHoleDiver

1.Here is me and the wife in Florida Nov '09 after buying our new to us 38'
2.Wife and I celebrating Fla 09
3. Admiral at the Helm of our 38'


----------



## ballard55

The Jeep that's in my avatar, I bought in Manassas, Virginia in June 2007.

Later that evening, My wife Kim and I went to a Republican dinner in Washington DC and met George W. Bush, President of the United States and his advisor, the infamous Carl Rove. Seated next to me at dinner is Kevin Brady, US Representative of the 9th District of the Great State of Texas.

President Bush told Kim that she had a pretty smile. (I had to hear about that for weeks afterward!)

No Republican bashing please. It was an honor to be there.


----------



## RAYSOR

Man I MISS GEORGE W, I really mean it


----------



## A Salt Weapon

Who are those people with Ballard55???


----------



## railman

Not many people here can say they met a President.Great photos.


----------



## haparks

im a lucky man to have found such a good woman


----------



## Big Daddy

railman said:


> Not many people here can say they met a President.Great photos.


Nope!! Heres "41"


----------



## trodery

Still good pics...keep em coming!


----------



## frenzyfinder

This is me and the wife taking our engagement pictures down in Galveston before Ike.


----------



## Levi

I reckon since I am now single and alone I could post up some pictures of the exes???

HAHA I better not..lol


Hard to find a girl that understands a fisherman.lol


----------



## tec

Ballard, be glad it wasn't Bill Clinton your wife met.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*OUrs*

Me andy my wife at Crystal beach last fall.


----------



## ballard55

Yes, I'm glad it wasn't Bill Clinton. I didn't really get to carry on much of a conversation with President Bush. But Carl Rove and I talked a lot and mostly about quail hunting.

I dare anyone to start a thread of photos, "She wasn't Mrs. Right, but she made me happy until Mrs. Right came along".

I was 40 years old when I met my wife. I had a few of them.


----------



## Galveston Yankee

Here is one of Rainy and I on a houseboat we rented on the Atchafalaya Basin in Feb 08.


----------



## chickenboy

Chicken Girl and Me, I am in the lower right hand corner


----------



## bioman

*me the wife and kiddo at the houston zoo thursday*

www.mcsaltwatertackle.com


----------



## crappieman32175

This is my beautiful wife when we were in Mexico a few years ago.


----------



## thabeezer

1. On the way to Belize
2. At the Astros v. Yankees


----------



## trodery

chickenboy said:


> Chicken Girl and Me, I am in the lower right hand corner


Chicken Girl is way way way way way way to pretty for you!


----------



## Capt. Harold

My wife Kayt & I on board the *"Beast"*


----------



## ripleyb

My wife is the one on the left, and 2 of my girlfriends floating the Guadalupe.


----------



## fwoodwader

Looks like Ripley did alright for himself....


----------



## mudcatz71

sometimes i wish i could be a inner tube.


----------



## cfred

I'm not sure the inner tubes are really necessary! LOL

Man that pic makes me miss the river, thanks for the trip down memory lane


----------



## wakeupluis

My two babies! and my GF of a few months. My uma look a like...I don't know what she sees in me. Because I am FUGLY!


----------



## Argo

mudcatz71 said:


> sometimes i wish i could be a inner tube.


Id rather be the bikini personally....


----------



## railman

ripleyb said:


> My wife is the one on the left, and 2 of my girlfriends floating the Guadalupe.


So that's where my wife went.


----------



## trodery

And here is a picture of my girlfriend on the filet tables I build....OH, wait! That is RipleyB's wife on the filet table


----------



## Haute Pursuit

ripleyb said:


> My wife is the one on the left, and 2 of my girlfriends floating the Guadalupe.


Looks like a good place to snorkel!


----------



## trodery

Here is Haute Pursuit and his lovely wife.


----------



## Argo

those tubes have bottoms on them so snorkling is no good.... be the bikini haute


----------



## trodery

Here is Johnny Quest and his bride (and their granddaughter)...


----------



## Bill Fisher

ripleyb said:


> My wife is the one on the left, and 2 of my girlfriends floating the Guadalupe.


whuddever........ it's just nice too see they've got 6 excellent PFDs with'em

('n case they fall off them inner tubes)


----------



## Argo

safety is #1


----------



## trodery

Argo said:


> safety is #1


LOL...Saline solution does not float :dance:


----------



## Bill Fisher

trodery said:


> Saline solution does not float


u bad


----------



## fuelish1

wife wont let me take a pic of her for nothing....let alone WITH me in it! I'll dig one up and put it up on here!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

trodery said:


> LOL...Saline solution does not float :dance:


That is even better!


----------



## Argo

they keep my wife up alright.


----------



## ducksandfish

This is Tammy Pookins and I at mardi gras three yrs. ago


----------



## ducksandfish

one more from Big State Festival 2007,Bryan/College station and another from the island on Christmas day in 2004.Merry christmas from the family down south island way.


----------



## willielancon

My wife of 2 years and me


----------



## idletime

My two favorite ladies.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

fishkillr said:


> I think maybe they're swingers setting something up??


 hahaahahhaa thats some funny sh1t, no pics me single!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst

lucky filet table... lol


----------



## Levi

Won Mo Kasst said:


> lucky filet table... lol


lol, how much do they cost??? The fillet table that is...

ARGO is correct. Be the Bikini...


----------



## troutslayer

my wife and I


----------



## trodery

Troutsalyer, for some reason you look like a Country Western star in that picture


----------



## xtreme01

alright i'll play here is my wife (girlfriend at the time) about 2 years ago at supercross in Houston.


----------



## gander

The gun is not loaded believe me...


----------



## troutslayer

Ask my wife Trod.....I am a star to her.....sometimes....lol


----------



## MarshJr.

wife and I


----------



## Arlon

At Mesa Verde last year.


----------



## Crispito

Good Pics everyone !


tight lines & gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Kenner21

1. My fiance in Cabo

2. Panga ride back from lovers beach in cabo

3. Thanksgiving dog pile with fiance and sister

4. Hotel lobby of the Pueblo Bonito Blanco


----------



## trodery

Kenner21 said:


> 3. Thanksgiving dog pile with fiance and sister


LOL...Dang Dude! Ya'll need a few more dogs on that couch!  I see seven
dogs, did I miss any?


----------



## Be Young

Our 25th anniversary, 6 months ago. Fake hair she had just ben through chemo and about half way through radiation.


----------



## Kenner21

Yeah I guess you could call us dog people 

1 toy schnauzer
2 Chiweenies
2 Italian greyhounds
1 curr mutt
1 English Mastiff


----------



## plgorman

We met in 10th grade still going strong. Wedding date 6/6/09

~15 yrs old, 2001









~19 yrs old, Brothers wedding, 2005









21 yrs old, Surfside Beach, 2008









22 yrs old, Fall 2008 decent morning on the water. This is the day she decided she liked fishing w/ me. She got 2 flounder, a slot red, and a couple specks, all I could get were sandies...oh yeah all on artificials too how do you like that!!! Just gotta get her to leave that designer purse at home next time


----------



## mastercylinder60

RubenZamora said:


> Everyone says I look gayish in this pic.


it's probably the greasy kid stuff.


----------



## Buffett Fan

here's the 'lil lady that puts up with my BS...


----------



## muzzleloader

*A few of my Bride of 40 years ( this July )*

It ain't over yet !


----------



## RubenZamora

muzzleloader said:


> It ain't over yet !


 And doesnt seem like it will be anytime soon!! Man she can probably outrun my out of shape arse.


----------



## RickLued

The day the grandkids all went to the hospital....lol..... just messin with ya


----------



## Tiny

Where's that Redfish Tag at???










Just Kiddin'.. Congrats to you for her keeping you around so long!


----------



## mastercylinder60

RubenZamora said:


> Man she can probably outrun my out of shape arse.


you're 28 and already out of shape? that's pitiful.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

Bocephus said:


> Me and my bride....I first met this gal when we were 10 years old, and in the 5th grade. I went home that day and told my Mom..."We have a new girl in our class, and she's the prettiest girl I've ever seen"
> 
> I still feel that way 40 year later !!!


 thats crazy, if only it were always that easy


----------



## mastercylinder60

if you look at bocephus' picture carefully, you'll see that it's photoshopped. he couldn't land a girl that pretty in his dreams.


----------



## captMATT

my girl and i again......


----------



## Argo

move the beer bottle next time matt.....


----------



## ripleyb

trodery said:


> And here is a picture of my girlfriend on the filet tables I build....OH, wait! That is RipleyB's wife on the filet table


 Nice post Trod, I almost forgot this one. Here's another from that day.


----------



## ripleyb

Argo said:


> move the beer bottle next time matt.....


X2


----------



## FishBone

My wife and daughter. 
Me and my daughter.


----------



## activescrape

Here we are a couple of years ago at our 30th anniversary.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

What the heck are y'all drinking there Mike?? Looks toxic! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

ripleyb said:


> Nice post Trod, I almost forgot this one. Here's another from that day.


Sure looks better than TRod's bald lumpy arse laying on it like the first pics he posted with the table...LOL I would post one of them but my computer automatically purged them :smile:


----------



## scwine

*A few from a couple of years ago.....*




























How/why she puts up with me, I have no I dear.


----------



## sandollr

Very nice .. I have no I dear. Tried to give you a greenie for that one, but , alas ... the greeniei police.


----------



## PalmsUp

Me and the boys and the wife


----------



## Haute Pursuit

1) One from before we were married
2) One from aour last anniversary dinner
3) One from a couple who are too modest to post here (one of them is on the Downlow cause he is married h:


----------



## activescrape

Haute Pursuit said:


> What the heck are y'all drinking there Mike?? Looks toxic! LOL


 I don't know what that was Blake, but it never touched my lips. Some Italian traditional anniversary toast.


----------



## Guest

*33 Years Later . . .*

I'm either lucky or blessed or both. Here's my wife and our 5 kids and lots of lab pups. About to have another litter (of pups) in a week or so.


----------



## twelfth man

Diamond Jen and myself....


----------



## Big Willy

Here are a couple from our 5 year wedding anniversary and some random shots including some from Vegas. The last one is from a surf fishing trip last year.


----------



## wet dreams

Us in SA, my 2 sons and my better 1/2, at the lake house with grandson>>yea I still got her fooled after 15yrs...WW


----------



## wet dreams

Hey Blake, A penny for your thoughts in the first pic...WW


----------



## trodery

wet dreams said:


> Hey Blake, A penny for your thoughts in the first pic...WW


Knowing Blake he was thinking something perverted!


----------



## JDM77

1. Wife and her first Bonefish in the Bahamas
2. Last year renewing our vows in the Bahamas 
3. Yep I married up!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

wet dreams said:


> Hey Blake, A penny for your thoughts in the first pic...WW


Heck Walter, I can't remember my thoughts from this morning...LOL


----------



## Diamond Jen

*Jen & Trent*

My best friend, fishing partner, and the love of my life - Trent! If only he wasn't an Aggie...LOL!


----------



## Titus Bass

Well Diamond 3 out of 4 ain't bad.....LOL..


----------



## Fishonthebrain

POC last month!


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*try this again*

my wife and daughter


----------



## jarrod croaker

*the wifey*

here she is


----------



## State_Vet

trodery said:


> Knowing Blake he was thinking something perverted!


Probably thinking...."I wonder what State_Vet is wearing about now?"

sicko


----------



## Long Pole

State_Vet said:


> Probably thinking...."I wonder what State_Vet is wearing about now?"
> 
> sicko


Well, this page is ruined now!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I just threw up a little bit...


----------



## tboltmike

New Skipper old boat on sea trials


----------



## SHARKTEETH

My wife and I on vacation.


----------



## HoustonKid

She dont look like she wanted you to take the pic in the boat.



jarrod croaker said:


> here she is


----------



## grandpa cracker

I don`t have a way to post pics but check the wall at your local post office.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*wayyy back*

told in 81 not to be smokin that cheet outha back of the pasture


Haute Pursuit said:


> Heck Walter, I can't remember my thoughts from this morning...LOL


----------



## CAPSIZED

wife and i in hawaii


----------



## Soapeddler

My girls!
Me and Lil Miss Soap.
My fishin buddies.


----------



## bigpun91

Riley & Sons said:


> This is a picture on the way to Shreveport for the weekend.


I didnt know Craig T. Nelson aka "Coach" was a member of 2cool


----------



## hardhead34

this is the wife and i at the astros opening day on monday we had a blast and drank some high dollar beer:texasflag


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Yikes!! Another Hardhead!?!


----------



## Big Boggy Wader

Sorry, wrong pic.


----------



## Big Boggy Wader

OK, Here we are.


----------



## thejimmster

My fishing buddy and youngest daughter...


----------



## FishinGrl

The one and only love of my life..


----------



## thejimmster

FishinGrl said:


> The one and only love of my life..


 She looks like a redhead - just like my Maggs....


----------



## FishinGrl

thejimmster said:


> She looks like a redhead - just like my Maggs....


ooo shes not though..she has uhh dirty blonde hair? but it looks brown too so im still not sure lol


----------



## Hullahopper

And then there's Mr. Model! LOL! That's what you get for feeding us that moving down unda story! 

Originally Posted by *trodery*  
_And here is a picture of my girlfriend on the filet tables I build....OH, wait! That is RipleyB's wife on the filet table 








_
Nice post Trod, I almost forgot this one. Here's another from that day.









__________________


----------



## Hullahopper

Sorry Terry, it just had to be done. :slimer:

Mrs. Hopper & I in Anchorage a few years back.


----------



## Swampus

Terry......................................That ain't right man!


----------



## WillieP

Me and the wife :cheers:



.


----------



## Josh Jones

*Blair 1 1/2 years*










*4 years strong back at prom.*


----------



## HTM

*My Girls*

here is my wife's 1st red and my new girl!


----------



## trodery

LOL...You aint right Hulla


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Isn't that the exhibitor table Trod built for himself for the Montrose Gay Pride Parade? The bucket at the end is just too much... :ac550:


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> Isn't that the exhibitor table Trod built for himself for the Montrose Gay Pride Parade? The bucket at the end is just too much... :ac550:


LOL....Where are those dang *"REDDIES"* when you need them?

Here is a picture of Haute Pursuit's first wife and her baby! And by the way, it's pure coincidence that the baby looks just like me! I swear I never knew that woman!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Yuck...LOL


----------



## Hullahopper

Yikes, me thinks I'm gonna be verrry verrry quiet now!


----------



## trodery

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yuck...LOL


I bet that baby has a hairy back


----------



## Main Frame 8

Trigger Man said:


> The wife and I the day we got engaged
> married 2 years this past march


DId you propose at the Ranger game?


----------



## WillieP

I see right now that some of you have way to much time on your hands. :headknock


----------



## Fishwish

My bride of 28 years on our Alaskan cruise. She's been very tolerant of being a fishing widow on many, many occasions. A wonderful wife, mother, and friend.


----------



## Trigger Man

Main Frame 8 said:


> DId you propose at the Ranger game?


Right before the game, then i said lets go we gotta go see batting practice.

Thought about doing it at the game but you never really know what their answer will be


----------



## duckman76

My wife and I in Belize, 7 years & 2 kids later!


----------



## ripleyb

duckman76 said:


> My wife and I in Belize, 7 years & 2 kids later!


Very nice framework!


----------



## Rusty S

Terry started this..................


----------



## airboat2314

*rough ride*

me and the ole lady on our cruise to coz. mexico march 09


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Rusty S said:


> Terry started this..................


Dang Rusty... you ain't changed a bit since high school! h:


----------



## johnnyd

just proposed last Saturday at Eagle Point


----------



## Livininlogs

Our Wedding day
Me and TR


----------



## stangfan93

Haute Pursuit said:


> Isn't that the exhibitor table Trod built for himself for the Montrose Gay Pride Parade? The bucket at the end is just too much... :ac550:


I think I threw up a little.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Rusty S said:


> Terry started this..................











Rich Guys.......

:spineyes:Not so hard to spot anymore:spineyes:​


----------



## trodery

Rusty S said:


> Terry started this..................


Rusty your girl is HOT!!!


----------



## sparrfish

*I AM A LUCKY MAN!!!!*

My girlfriend and I at DisneyWorld. We have been going out for over 10 months.


----------



## rippin lips

wife having fun


----------



## twelfth man

The owner of that red car is not going to be too happy about this......


----------



## Cabin-Fever76

My beautiful wife (best friend) and daughter (angel)

*Cozumel
*Disney World


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

I'm a lucky man, She hunts, fishes and cleans up really well.

Easter Sunday pic, then a pic of the gf and my GSP Bailes out at the ranch


----------



## jw1228

Mife wife of 2 years 1 month to be exact
1. Honeymoon in Belize
2. Our wedding


----------



## biged412

*back when fishing was legal*

the last of the endangered "flatfish", I tried to release them , she said NO!


----------



## makoclay

This thread is hilarious. 

Nice mess of flounder


----------



## Barnacle Bill

Has Chickenboy posted a picture of him and Trod yet? LOL


----------



## TMWTim

22 people viewing have no idea this thread is a year old  I didn't. Great pics.


----------



## Hydra Man

*Wife and I - gotta love Cabo!*

Reeling in a striped marlin. Later posing by the spot where 'planet of the apes' was filmed.


----------



## yakfinaddict

*funny stuff*

LMAO, Big Boggy that was too funny!!!!!! I'm still laughing!!


----------



## jboogerfinger

Wife and I from a few years ago. I just realized that all we do is take pics of our 3 kids and never have a chance to pose together.


----------



## Maroon85

*The Fiance*

1- Me, the Devil, and one of his minion
2- Role reversal
3- My Sweetie


----------



## Maroon85

TMWTim said:


> 22 people viewing have no idea this thread is a year old  I didn't. Great pics.


Very nice!


----------



## 007

.


----------



## mastercylinder60

mikey always dresses up when he takes his honey out on the town. ^^


----------



## Kenner21

My very lucky lady and a rare appearance of myself.


----------



## Bretticu$

View attachment 274030


View attachment 274031


View attachment 274032


----------



## Haute Pursuit

mastercylinder said:


> mikey always dresses up when he takes his honey out on the town. ^^


Some dude that caught a fish must have wiped his hand clean on that shirt...


----------



## Spirit

This is pic of hubby and I was in Thunder Roads Magazine about 3 years ago...


----------



## BMTAngler

The pic where she is shooting my gun is right before I popped the question to her. I stuck the ring in the box of shells and asked her to get me three out, her being her she told me to get them myself. Boy did she feel like chit when she finally got them for me.

Second pic is our engagement photos we just got done......I love her to death.


----------



## bohunk1

The wifey and I in Hawaii last summer
on the ranch in Utopia


----------



## Roger

My wife and I last year at a wedding reception at City Park in New Orleans. This year will be our 33rd anniversary.


----------



## Justin Timberleg

Towing in a poor guy who just rebuilt his motor and picked up an ice bag during breakin!


----------



## CHARLIE

*Heres mine*

Aint she purdy ?


----------



## Tailshot

How about a pic of my daughter on her wedding day last year. Too many ex-Mrs. Tailshots to post up here. Anyway, wives come and go, but this girl has always been the number one keeper.


----------



## essayons75

Christmas.


----------



## Te.jas.on




----------



## FireEater




----------



## Tortuga

This Christmas.....


----------



## Bobby

I vote post 281 has the prettiest wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcrawford

Bobby said:


> I vote post 281 has the prettiest wife!!!!!!!!


X2



















mine gets prettier and prettier! she's training for her first marathon now. she ran 5 miles yesterday (pushing a baby stroller mind you) in 36 minutes.


----------



## slopoke

A little while ago. :biggrin:


----------



## BMTAngler

I always though you were a way older guy........I was wrong. My apologize To artifishul


----------



## Dcrawford

I guess by some standards I might be considered old sad2sm 

In dog years I would be 266 years old :biggrin:


----------



## RogerB

Bobby said:


> I vote post 281 has the prettiest wife!!!!!!!!


x3


----------



## BMTAngler

Artifishual said:


> I guess by some standards I might be considered old sad2sm
> 
> In dog years I would be 266 years old :biggrin:


Lol


----------



## RogerB

me and my better half a few years ago - she looks a lot better and somehow I just keep gettin' older


----------



## trophytroutman

me and the wife


----------



## Harbormaster

Beautiful lady Tortuga!

Mine's the one in front...gawd she put's up with a lot! Everybody's mom! :biggrin:


----------



## Bull Red

spirit said:


> This is pic of hubby and I was in Thunder Roads Magazine about 3 years ago...


They probably liked your pink cowboy hat.


----------



## Wedge

*My bride and I*


----------



## badcj8

*Celebrating 16 years today*

She made me take her trout fishing on our honeymoon. She's given me 3 beautiful kids. She hangs all my dead animals on the wall in our house. She allows me to own three boats, lots of guns, and hunt/fish pretty much whenever I need to go (just take the boys!)


----------



## crashboatbasin

me ans the wife


----------



## duck44

11 years and counting.


----------



## vitamin sea

*My sweetie and I*

Here we are about to head out to the HLSR cook off. April 4th will mark one year since she said "I do" and made me the happiest man on Earth!

Love you, honey!

Rex


----------



## Texas_Made

Checkin out the new Topwater with the misses.
Out at the bar.
Last night at the Rockets game, she always has a beer in her hand!








She makes me feel like the luckiest man alive!


----------



## flatscat1

Me and my fantastic wife, I'm very lucky.


----------



## sbs5950

My wife



















My wife and I!


----------



## Bobby

Man so many beautiful women!!!!! How did all you ugly guys get these women to marry you or to even look at you???:rotfl:


----------



## badcj8

Rohypnol (that's what I used)


----------



## essayons75

Bobby said:


> Man so many beautiful women!!!!! How did all you ugly guys get these women to marry you or to even look at you???:rotfl:


I bet either lots of money or drugs, or both were needed for some of them! No other explanation. :wink:

Of course for me it is just good looks and intelligence (see my avatar).


----------



## Reel Time

essayons75 said:


> I bet either lots of money or drugs, or both were needed for some of them! No other explanation. :wink:
> 
> Of course for me it is just good looks and intelligence (see my avatar).


Uh huh.


----------



## Tortuga

Bobby said:


> Man so many beautiful women!!!!! How did all you ugly guys get these women to marry you or to even look at you???:rotfl:


MAN..ain't that the truth ??... Beautiful Women and Ugly Men.... go figger...:biggrin:

This is the 'raw material' I started out with 59 years ago...and she'd kill my arse if she found out I posted this...but she was beautiful then and she's beautiful now...


----------



## slopoke

It sure seems like a whole lotta 2Coolers got real lucky!


----------



## saggrock

Here is my bride of 9 years. Don't know who the other guy with the ugly mug is
First one is Halloween 2009
Second one is us in Las Vegas 
Third on is at the Astros game
Fourth one is with the tree that Ike pushed onto my pickup.


----------



## 9121SS

Three of my daughters and my wife on the far right.


----------



## trodery

The cool thing about this post is the number of folks that don't really post a lot comes out to post pictures.

We are a lucky bunch of folks!


----------



## Shallow Sport68

Tortuga said:


> MAN..ain't that the truth ??... Beautiful Women and Ugly Men.... go figger...:biggrin:
> 
> This is the 'raw material' I started out with 59 years ago...and she'd kill my arse if she found out I posted this...but she was beautiful then and she's beautiful now...


Cool picture.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I still don't know how I pulled this one off, but we just made 10 years!


----------



## trodery

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I still don't know how I pulled this one off, but we just made 10 years!


Like I said before...You must be rich!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

trodery said:


> Like I said before...You must be rich!


Loaded T-Rod...I'll be giving away free $ tonight in down in Dickinson just for the asking!


----------



## txgirl1722

me and my honey in Miami.


----------



## mastercylinder60

maybe there is a god afterall ... he obviously felt sorry for most of you dogs and decided to bestow upon you a pretty woman.


----------



## BMTAngler

trophytroutman said:


> me and the wife


Hey, has anyone ever said you look a lot like Garth Brooks when he is clean shaven? In all seriousness you really do, I would ask for an autograph.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

BMTAngler said:


> Hey, has anyone ever said you look a lot like Garth Brooks when he is clean shaven? In all seriousness you really do, I would ask for an autograph.


He will be signing them at the Texas Childrens Hospital Benefit Tourney 5/22 at Topwater free of charge!


----------



## trodery

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Loaded T-Rod...I'll be giving away free $ tonight in down in Dickinson just for the asking!


I'll come with my hands out! :cheers:


----------



## trodery

Unless I am looking at it wrong.... this thread has had more views than any other thread on 2cool, almost 50,000 views more than the other highest!

So far...100,596 views


----------



## RogerB

trodery said:


> Unless I am looking at it wrong.... this thread has had more views than any other thread on 2cool, almost 50,000 views more than the other highest!
> 
> So far...100,596 views


nope - I think you got it right. Hey Tortuga!! now that we have blackmail material (that last pic) - how 'bout a free pen?:biggrin:


----------



## sodell




----------



## Blk Jck 224

sodell said:


> [/QUOTE[
> 
> Kewl First Post!


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Here we are at the jetties....


----------



## fishin styx

My loving bride and her prize Econfina River trout,










I dang sure out kicked my coverage but she let me buy the boat and doesn't complain about my fishing habits.


----------



## LandPirate

I dang sure married up. Well actually I traded a dozen skunk pelts for her. Being from the hills of W. Va. her family had more need for the pelts than her. 

Last pic is my ex and her kids.


----------



## FireEater

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Loaded T-Rod...I'll be giving away free $ tonight in down in Dickinson just for the asking!


I am there.


----------



## iwanashark

me and the wife! and our favorite past time.


----------



## Tortuga

RogerB said:


> nope - I think you got it right. Hey Tortuga!! now that we have blackmail material (that last pic) - how 'bout a free pen?:biggrin:


Dang !!! Knew better than to post up that pix... PM me with an address, Roger..and you're good ta go... I'm STILL skeered of this woman..even after almost 60 years....:rotfl:


----------



## live2fish247

At the lake with dogs
View attachment 274334

Honeymoon in nassau
View attachment 274335


----------



## txgirl1722

bk005 said:


> Mmm..Baby Samwich...


too cute!!!!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND

My better-half and best friend of 42 years.
View attachment 274337


----------



## SEAHUNT186

Here's another one before my daughter's dance recital.


----------



## carryyourbooks

Bobby said:


> Man so many beautiful women!!!!! How did all you ugly guys get these women to marry you or to even look at you???:rotfl:


PERSONALITY!


----------



## chickenboy

Never shown before pics of chickenboy and chickengirl, enjoy


----------



## OysterBay

Lisa and I in Orange Beach Alabama


----------



## Chuck

chickenboy said:


> Never shown before pics of chickenboy and chickengirl, enjoy


I do believe that is Carlos n Charlies in Cozumel!


----------



## ShallowSport24

*Ruidoso in February*

On the lift


----------



## Chase4556

Dont have one of us together...but here is the old lady and the girlfriend. Neither of them ever nag, and always come when called.


----------



## rockyraider

OysterBay said:


> Lisa and I in Orange Beach Alabama


They have water like that in Alabama? Looks like the Carribean or something, beautiful either way.


----------



## TXTECHKA

Riley & Sons said:


> This is a picture on the way to Shreveport for the weekend.


What kind of plane do you guys have?


----------



## FATfisherman

1st picture is the newly engaged couple
2nd picture is of my two girls...daughter (left) fiance (right)


----------



## elkhunter49

Some of my wife and daughter then she and I. I'm a lucky man. 
Later Baker


----------



## ripleyb

Here's a few more of my hottie in Vegas.










These are those percussion guys from America's Got Talent










With Jerry, her sugar daddy!


----------



## Profish00

Mrs Fish


----------



## madbeagle

*wife and I*

Pic from last October


----------



## ripleyb

madbeagle said:


> Pic from last October


Welcome to the UGWHW club!

UGWHW = ugly guys with hot wives


----------



## bwguardian

Me and the wife getting ready for a night on the town...bottle of Crown, nice dinner at Tommy's, and on to the Eric Clapton concert!:biggrin:


----------



## madbeagle

*thnx for memebership extension to UGWHW*

HAHAHA..luckily for me she likes me bones!



ripleyb said:


> Welcome to the UGWHW club!
> 
> UGWHW = ugly guys with hot wives


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade

The Wife and I. HOOKEM

View attachment 274468


View attachment 274469


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade

Me and my son Gavin.

View attachment 274470


View attachment 274471


----------



## wangler

*Photo*

The wife and me on vacation in Santa Barbara.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25

The Girl Friend and I this ast Christmass in Pagossa Springs Colorado!


----------



## YoungGun1

Me and the wife


----------



## boat

You young guys sure got lucky with those pretty ladies. Hold on to um cause you might not get so lucky next time. That goes for you to Wangler.


----------



## htalamant

Recent pic of my lil' girl grabbing a kiss from me! -Hector


----------



## atcNick

wangler said:


> The wife and me on vacation in Santa Barbara.


ITS JERRY JONES!!!


----------



## StinkBait

elkhunter49 said:


> Some of my wife and daughter then she and I. I'm a lucky man.
> Later Baker


You are in trouble with that daughter, your hair will be gray in the next year or two!  great looking family!


----------



## StinkBait

htalamant said:


> Recent pic of my lil' girl grabbing a kiss from me! -Hector


great pic for the family photo album! be safe out there!


----------



## bohunk1

htalamant said:


> Recent pic of my lil' girl grabbing a kiss from me! -Hector


My vote for best photo, #355 Stay Safe Bro.


----------



## gp2394

*Me & Mine*

Seems to be a lot of alcohol in these posts.


----------



## rusty2009

*My wife and my girl friend*

This is my wife and I going to a wedding last year.The next is a picture
View attachment 274832
of my firl friend and me chilling.


----------



## caz

my hot mami.


----------



## Brassnadz

trodery said:


> Like I said before...You must be rich!


Yeah, it sure aint that half arsed beard he's been tryin to grow! :rotfl:


----------



## NTexHunter

My girlfriend of 4 years...I'm a lucky guy.

1) Us at a wedding reception on Lake Travis a few years ago
2) Houston Rodeo last year

View attachment 274901


View attachment 274902


----------



## kelley350x

Wife and Son








Wife and Myself


----------



## Brady Bunch

The hottest fishing partner I have .... my best friend .... and best of all my wife.


1). Wife and I at a Christmas party
2). One of our house parties
3). Astros game a few minutes after I proposed
4). At the "Smallest Bar" in Cabo


----------



## Brady Bunch

*A few more*

1). Wedding picture taken in Cabo
2). The wife's 1st offshore fish!
3). Another day out on the pond
4). 60-70lb yft she landed in Cabo


----------



## kdubya

Not just my wife, but my best friend...Don't know how she puts up with me everyday...


----------



## trodery

gp2394 said:


> Seems to be a lot of alcohol in these posts.


LOL...How do you think we got these pretty women to marry us?


----------



## nwappleby

wife n me....playa

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs017.snc3/12466_1278708244503_1133920886_852745_640308_n.jpg


----------



## Overboard

*3 yrs and counting*

Me and my wife at Blue's Bar celebrating a surprise b-day for a friend. She still puts up with me.


----------



## Retired Hunter

*Wife and I*

The woman that saved my life not once, twice,.... but three times!!


----------



## KJON

Mrs. KJON and I enjoying Destin.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

My two Ex's and current Girlfriend.. I am a blessed man.:help:


----------



## txgoddess

Mountaineer Mark said:


> My two Ex's and current Girlfriend.. I am a blessed man.:help:


All I can say is that you, like the rest of these guys, hooked up way above your station.


----------



## TXXpress

trodery said:


> LOL...How do you think we got these pretty women to marry us?


Or this is a "Expert-Only Photoshop" website disguised as a fishing site! :biggrin:

Me and obviously the better half at a 100+ degree preseason Cowboy game!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

txgoddess said:


> All I can say is that you, like the rest of these guys, hooked up way above your station.


Yes, Yes you are quite right. I just seem to be in the right place at the right time... I saw a lot of women at the cook-off and not one of them compare to these.. I am a blessed man......lol:doowapsta


----------



## Enviroman

1. Me and my wife near in Seattle
2. The whole family


----------



## boudreaux

Our country style wedding along with a huge mudbug boil and lots of beer


----------



## fwoodwader

Oh so that is the trick, just a good personality and LARGE AMOUNTS OF BOOZE...


----------



## wading_fool

The wife and I








The wife & me back in 1986








the wife, me and the girlfriend


----------



## sweenyite

*My "significants"*

Our azaleas are blooming... must be Spring!
My wife and little princess, and my son.
View attachment 275197


View attachment 275198


View attachment 275199


View attachment 275200


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish

*My man and me!*

My wonderful boyfriend, now fiance!!! I love my fisherman! There is just something about a man who knows how to fish that turns me on!  I love you baby!


----------



## Big Willy

Tortuga said:


> MAN..ain't that the truth ??... Beautiful Women and Ugly Men.... go figger...:biggrin:
> 
> This is the 'raw material' I started out with 59 years ago...and she'd kill my arse if she found out I posted this...but she was beautiful then and she's beautiful now...


Wow, Jim you are another one of the lucky ones!:cheers:


----------



## bzrk180

Here is a recent pic of my baby at her Senior Art Show... She will be graduating in May from Schreiner University with her degree in Graphic Design. Not only is she EXTREMELY talented...She is hot as HE77 too!! I am sooooo very proud of her!!


----------



## Galveston Yankee

I've got to say that the the Hollywood set has NOTHING on the better halves of 2cool! 'Nuf said.


----------



## kelley350x

wading_fool said:


> The wife & me back in 1986


I would sure like to have the truck.... In that condition.... Nice ride....


----------



## RRbohemian

*My two favorites*

Wife and I enjoying our 6 year anniversary. Second photo of opening day of dove season a few years ago.


----------



## anoldlady

Here's one of me and my wife.


----------



## WhyKnot

Me and my beautiful bride over the summer in Bahamas with the kids.


----------



## WhyKnot

For you lucky guys. Another of my better half.


----------



## WhyKnot

Saved the best for last. Sorry ladies.....I'm married!


----------



## garybryan

The wife & I on our 08 Ultra Classic


----------



## CaptJack

Debbie & my Malibu . . . . just a few years ago


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Her's a relationship that started at the cook-off "Norbert and Remi" I don't think Remi's folks are too happy about it either.....lol


----------



## saltwatersensations

Dont be jealous of my beauty. Or her. LMAO!


----------



## mastercylinder60

great photo. love the sepia tone. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ^^^


----------



## davidluster

You know the tone of the pic? I'll go ahead and take that man card!!!!
LOL


----------



## 24Buds

davidluster said:


> You know the tone of the pic? I'll go ahead and take that man card!!!!
> LOL


:cheers:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Looks like the Best catches most of ya'll have are your Ladies... (Y) (Y) 
Congrats on Trading up


----------



## mastercylinder60

davidluster said:


> You know the tone of the pic? I'll go ahead and take that man card!!!!
> LOL


think again, junior.


----------



## goatchze

Me and the wife in Vancouver leaving on a cruise.


----------



## Bull Red

I can't believe this post is still going. Lots of nice catches in here fellas.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Jody and I in Vegas last fall (it was really windy up there!)
New Years in Norman, OK
Couple of pics from Destin last summer


----------



## MrsFish

Myself and Mr. Fish with the biggest "big ugly" I caught last weekend in POC...


----------



## CmdrAugs

View attachment 275669


----------



## htalamant

bohunk1 said:


> My vote for best photo, #355 Stay Safe Bro.


Thanks for the vote, my daughter and I appreciate it! :biggrin: -Hector & Isabella


----------



## big john o

Me and wife out bar hoppin on the bike on a hot Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Chief317

Me n the Wife










the kids


----------



## kdubya

Chief317 said:


> Me n the Wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the kids


Welcome to 2Cool bro. :cheers:

Kelly


----------



## sweptvolume

Me and the wife in Destin.

Something about being on a fishing forum causes guys to get overchicked I think...










She made me cut my hair!!!
Here it comes...









Yeah, she's way cuter than I am...


----------



## donkeyman

*this was 2008 if I remember correctly*










Dman and his wife Debbie


----------



## donkeyman

*one more*

left to right









left to right 
brent 690-w wife crystal, donkeyman- w wife debbie ,fedsexman -w wife tammy,and my cousin travis on the end


----------



## Never easy

my wife erica and i. panama city beach fl. 2009. yes i am intoxicated in the pics.:brew:


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

Bored and felt like reviving this old thread. Show what ya got


----------



## Rusty S

LOL, this thread is priceless, I am sure there are a few on here ready to hang you. rs


----------



## YakAggie

The wife and I in Vegas before our wedding.
View attachment 642461


----------



## flatscat1

*Me and the Mrs.*

My better half....


----------



## TheExtreme

Older pic of myself and the "War Department"


----------



## Texasgirl44

My huntin' and fishin' partner, my best friend, and the one who makes my heart smile. . .


----------



## Court

Shallow Minded said:


> My best friend kisssm


You mean your two best friends?


----------



## TheExtreme

Court said:


> You mean your two best friends?


More like 3.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Man, a lot of those folks aren't around anymore..


----------



## LazyL

View attachment 642499


Engagement photo taken a few weeks ago. She's gonna make one pretty cool wife I must say!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist

View attachment 642500


----------



## big john o

Me and Red.


----------



## CaptJack

1968, 1969, 1972









1970


----------



## RubenZamora

WOW. old thread. A lot has changed for me since the first pics I posted lol. Have 2 kids now. taking pictures with 2 kids is so hard LOL


----------



## poppadawg

Rack Ranch said:


> Man, a lot of those folks aren't around anymore..


Yeah. I wonder how many of the wifes aren't.


----------



## prokat

Shallow Minded said:


> My best friend kisssm


Nice cans bro!!:tongue:


----------



## Rack Ranch

*The Family*

Lucky Man!!


----------



## Deany45

1- Islamorada
2- Gruene
3- Rodeo
4- Starkville, Ms


----------



## Auer Power

*Here's what I got*

Us


----------



## rusty2009

This my wife Denise and I about 2 monthes ago


----------



## Quackinstackin

Our first duck hunt


----------



## DJ77360

Gluconda said:


> Me and the Misses!


I busted when this one scrolled up!!
Now that's funny right there I don't care who you are!

I sure hope you're joking.......if not I do apologize. LOL


----------



## daryl1979

View attachment 642530

My better half 20 week pregnant. And she will still get out of the boat and wade fish.


----------



## Duke

Sherry and I on birthday outing.


----------



## kenny

The Mrs and me with our daughter 1977-78 at Jamaica Beach.


----------



## MarkU

Pic 1 at Sea Isle Beach.
Pic 2 at Wedding
Pic 3 Halloween 2 yrs ago. I was Steve Irwin, she was Mrs. Irwin...She's the love of my life, and fishing partner. Only downfall is we work together...


----------



## KJON

Mrs. KJON


----------



## KneeBoy

*The Fiancee and I*

In Alaska last month








One from the Rodeo last year:


----------



## troutslayer

my better half........


Formaly known as the War Dept.:texasflag


----------



## RubenZamora

MarkU said:


> Pic 3 Halloween 2 yrs ago. I was Steve Irwin, she was Mrs. Irwin...She's the love of my life, and fishing partner. Only downfall is we work together...


LOL


----------



## Riley & Sons

My wife while we were in Maui last year.


----------



## JShupe

Trod might want to do an edit!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

JShupe said:


> Trod might want to do an edit!!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar

My Mrs. to be on this Friday...


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

capt.sandbar said:


> My Mrs. to be on this Friday...


Congrats on finding a keeper


----------



## Blk Jck 224

kenny said:


> The Mrs and me with our daughter 1977-78 at Jamaica Beach.


Who is the skinny chick smelling her fingers?


----------



## BretE

saltwatersensations said:


>


Several need editing....amazing what a couple of years does.....:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Trodery got some updating to do!!! LOL


----------



## Rusty S

Haute Pursuit said:


> Trodery got some updating to do!!! LOL


 You're in there somewhere,:tongue: rs


----------



## POCaddict

My wife and I right after our wedding.


----------



## flatscat1

A lot more facial hair than I expected....mostly on the guys, thank goodness.


----------



## AndyThomas

View attachment 642599


----------



## BretE

Apparently I'm just the guide....

View attachment 642603


View attachment 642604


----------



## Poon Chaser

She aint pretty but always there. 

Lol



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg64

My wife and Daughter.


----------



## turnemNburnem

Me and me wife at our wedding.


----------



## RedXCross

Nice guys definitely good looking women,

Kenny, wow Don Johnson aint got [email protected] on you, dude where was the freakin' party, If I ever get to go back I would at least like for you to be some where, the partying must have been a beast.

BlkJck,

That was just dippity doo she had her fingers in (skinny chick)


----------



## CentexPW

Last year the mrs and I in Paris just below Notre Dame.


----------



## Trouthunter

> She aint pretty but always there.


You ain't right.



> Last year the mrs and I in Paris just below Notre Dame.


Centex do you know Mike Moore...used to live in Wimberley...you look like a friend of his.

TH


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Figured it be better just to have her in the pic 

View attachment 642625


View attachment 642626


----------



## rsmith

Why so many ugly guys and with good looking women?


----------



## saltwatersensations

**** chaser said:


> She aint pretty but always there.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Just needs a hairdo :spineyes:


----------



## kevina1

Me n the wife in black n white.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CentexPW

Trouthunter said:


> You ain't right.
> 
> Centex do you know Mike Moore...used to live in Wimberley...you look like a friend of his.
> 
> TH


 I did, but its been over 10 yrs since Ive seen him. I live out by Wimberley.


----------



## trodery

JShupe said:


> Trod might want to do an edit!!!!





saltwatersensations said:


>





Haute Pursuit said:


> Trodery got some updating to do!!! LOL


LOL.... Yeah, what a difference a few years makes! I started this thread back in 2009 and divorced after almost 23 years.

I'm not married again yet but I am engaged to a beautiful woman who has been my good friend for over 37 years. We met in high school back in 1976 and have stayed in touch for all these years. She was voted "Most likely to succeed" and I was voted class clown of the whole school... sounds like a perfect match!


----------



## bubbas kenner

*My herd.*

This was jan 2011 at Pastor Hagee's church in San Antonio.Them boys are a foot taller now.


----------



## kenny

trodery said:


> LOL.... Yeah, what a difference a few years makes! I started this thread back in 2009 and divorced after almost 23 years.
> 
> I'm not married again yet but I am engaged to a beautiful woman who has been my good friend for over 37 years. We met in high school back in 1976 and have stayed in touch for all these years. She was voted "Most likely to succeed" and I was voted class clown of the whole school... sounds like a perfect match!


You do look like Homer Simpson!


----------



## Fishtexx

kenny said:


> You do look like Homer Simpson!


Ya, a happy homer!! dohhhh!


----------



## hernandezjd

My wife of 6 yrs this October and mother of 3!! That's right I said 3!! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrau

My wife on the right (47 years) and her big sister on the left (62 years). And yes, I do understand that I did somehow stumble into a great gene pool and married well above my station:


----------



## fishNwithfish

My gf and her 2 kids 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## teeroy

I tricked this 29 year old beauty into marrying me this next year


----------



## redfish bayrat

*29 years together*

We were in our 30's when we got married.


----------



## Croaker slinger

My Bride of 16 years , and my two boys.
View attachment 642695
View attachment 642696


----------



## bohunk1

*the Better one*

At the Ranch !!


----------



## Chase4556

The fiance and I. Wedding is March 28th. DUN DUN DUUUUUNNN!! Haha.


----------



## carryyourbooks

saggrock said:


> Here is my bride of 9 years. Don't know who the other guy with the ugly mug is
> First one is Halloween 2009
> Second one is us in Las Vegas
> Third on is at the Astros game
> Fourth one is with the tree that Ike pushed onto my pickup.


in the first photo, you look like zimmerman!:ac550:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Figured it be better just to have her in the pic
> 
> View attachment 642625
> 
> 
> View attachment 642626


I've seen her at Texan games in a JJ Watt jersey! :cheers:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Haute Pursuit said:


> I've seen her at Texan games in a JJ Watt jersey! :cheers:


LOL


----------



## grayson

Brete said:


> Apparently I'm just the guide....
> 
> View attachment 642603
> 
> 
> View attachment 642604


Dude you way over married!


----------



## justfishin

Fiance' and I at Galveston last Sunday.


----------



## Jamie

During one of her more reflective moments

View attachment 642778


----------



## Buffett Fan

Here's my better half...she puts up with my [email protected]#$ !!!


----------



## teamgafftop1

My best friend, fishing and hunting partner, she can back a trailer, and all-around good gal. And, she cleans up pretty well. I think I'm going to renew her option for another 10 years!


----------



## RACER

what a great thread! it has lasted along time


----------



## txgoddess

RACER said:


> what a great thread! it has lasted along time


Longer than some of the relationships.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

*Me and Mr. Vitamin Sea*

Me and my hunny!


----------



## BretE

grayson said:


> Dude you way over married!


Lol......I am well aware of that....trust me!......


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Okay then here's a few for this go 'round. The first 3 pics are on various cruises over the years. In the Second pic that's Farmer Jim and his lovely bride with us and I believe we were in Belize. The last pic is taken at Landry's (the old Jimmy Walkers) on the Kemah Boardwald on my 60th birthday celebration (hard to believe that was 9 years ago...) We loved sitting up stairs on the balcony and watching the boats go by.


----------



## Waterdawg19

*My best friend*

Here is my wife about 2 weeks before our little man came. We had to make sure we got him started early!  My wife also boated a couple nice reds that day.


----------



## Reel Hooker

The wife and I in Key West this summer...
View attachment 642836


----------



## Texas T

**** chaser said:


> She aint pretty but always there.
> 
> Lol


At least you are loyal and don't switch hit.


----------



## boat_money

don't have many pic's available, but here's my wife and i on the porch at my parents ranch. we hit our 20 yr anniv and may this year. and then the whole fam back in '08


----------



## DJ77360

It is very obvious that several of you dudes have money, hence the good looking wifes!!


----------



## FireEater

Daughter and Wife









Wife









Wife and I









Oldest Daughter









Grandson


----------



## kanga69

21 years this month


----------



## FATfisherman

My old lady and me.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty

Been rockin and Rollin since we were 16.


----------



## candk324

trodery said:


> LOL.... Yeah, what a difference a few years makes! I started this thread back in 2009 and divorced after almost 23 years.
> 
> I'm not married again yet but I am engaged to a beautiful woman who has been my good friend for over 37 years. We met in high school back in 1976 and have stayed in touch for all these years. She was voted "Most likely to succeed" and I was voted class clown of the whole school... sounds like a perfect match!


In that first picture are you sure that isn't her with the pawn star guy?


----------



## saltwater4life

As of today, 8/7/13, I am more than proud to call her my wife


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

teeroy said:


> I tricked this 29 year old beauty into marrying me this next year


Why the face cover up? As good looking as she is, you can't that ugly....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwater4life

As of today, 8/7/12, more than proud to call her my wife


----------



## MB

Here's my Girlfriend 

*MB*


----------



## Gemini8

MB said:


> Here's my Girlfriend
> 
> *MB*


 Best kind of unconditional love!


----------



## regulator

24 years ago, our 1st year anniversary, the 29th of July this year we celebrated 25 years.. and hell also my 1 year of sobriety....


----------



## Dick Hanks

Big Ugly (and Me) and My saltwater Princess










She promised me that she would teach me how to catch fish like this:




























At least she lets me fish on her boat.... so I can take the pictures


----------



## mrau

Snus said:


> It is very obvious that several of you dudes have money, hence the good looking wifes!!


A handful of roofies and a weekend in Vegas works too. Errrr, so I've heard anyway ......


MB said:


> Here's my Girlfriend
> 
> *MB*


That girl is never going to let you down. Guaranteed.


----------



## Dick Hanks

I guess she is my Freshwater princess too!


----------



## Chase4556

mrau said:


> That girl is never going to let you down. Guaranteed.


Carpal tunnel....


----------



## Ducatibilt

17 years for us next week.
View attachment 643023

View attachment 643025

My middle aged hottie!
View attachment 643028


----------



## Tripletime

Me and the wife in San Francisco visiting the kids this February.

View attachment 643041


----------



## teeroy

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Why the face cover up? As good looking as she is, you can't that ugly....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty ugly :bounce:

I don't need my face on the internet! Trust me.


----------



## Texas T

teeroy said:


> I'm pretty ugly :bounce:
> 
> I don't need my face on the internet! Trust me.


He is right , I can testily to that fact.


----------



## Andrea1973

Rack Ranch said:


> Man, a lot of those folks aren't around anymore..


x2.

wonder why


----------



## trodery

candk324 said:


> In that first picture are you sure that isn't her with the pawn star guy?


LOL, yes I am sure!

Quite frequently I have people come up to me and either want my autograph or to take a picture with me. If they ask "Are you Rick from Pawn Stars" I tell them no and then they laugh and say "You are too" so I give them their autograph (I actually sign my own name) and/or let them take a picture and then they leave me alone.


----------



## TroutOut

Me and the Mrs Going on 26 years.


----------



## bonehead

The wife 8 months pregnant . Me and our mastiff 
View attachment 643216


----------



## Trouthunter

CaptJack, that picture of you in the Malibu...is that right before you went to Vietnam?

TH


----------



## chumy

trodery said:


> LOL, yes I am sure!
> 
> Quite frequently I have people come up to me and either want my autograph or to take a picture with me. If they ask "Are you Rick from Pawn Stars" I tell them no and then they laugh and say "You are too" so I give them their autograph (I actually sign my own name) and/or let them take a picture and then they leave me alone.


wear a toupe, problem solved


----------



## letsgofishbro

My wife with her first marlin. 
View attachment 643353

And my wife and 2 boys. 
View attachment 643355


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

We celebrated our 25th last June. We took a trip to Vegas last August for my son's 21st birthday. He learned that those casinos aren't built from people winning money.


----------



## 3CK

In the Bahamas for a friends wedding.
View attachment 643372

And in the marsh this year
View attachment 643373


----------



## misbhavn

trodery said:


> LOL.... Yeah, what a difference a few years makes! I started this thread back in 2009 and divorced after almost 23 years.
> 
> I'm not married again yet but I am engaged to a beautiful woman who has been my good friend for over 37 years. We met in high school back in 1976 and have stayed in touch for all these years. She was voted "Most likely to succeed" and I was voted class clown of the whole school... sounds like a perfect match!


I think you upgraded.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

jtupper said:


> I think you upgraded.


That ain't right.


----------



## Rusty S

jtupper said:


> I think you upgraded.


Really, I guess if cheating on your wife with your "best friend" of 37 years is your definition of upgrade, then you got it. rs


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle

10 years and counting. She is a mother of 2 boys carrying number 3, an ER nurse, and an outdoors women. Perfect!


----------



## trevor21

Me and my gf for a little over 3 years! I'm a lucky man!
View attachment 643424
View attachment 643427


----------



## Kenner21

My better half and me flossing for sockeye salmon on the Kenai river a few weeks ago. We were enjoying a little apple pie moonshine to stay warm


----------



## scwine

Do I when a prize if I've "known" 
at least 3 women on this thread????

. Lol


----------



## agonzales1981

scwine said:


> Do I when a prize if I've "known"
> at least 3 women on this thread????
> 
> . Lol


Only if you tell us which 3 lol


----------



## bg

It'll be 20 years for us in October, married 9 months after we met. everybody said wouldn't make it a year...

First one is a Murder Mystery party with the wife and daughter (her Mini Me).

Second is daughter's Sweet 16 party a couple of years ago.

Last one is us in Vegas about a little over a year ago.


----------



## txjustin

My wife and I from out honeymoon a couple years ago


----------



## txjustin

My sometimes hunting partner...


----------



## letsgofishbro

3CK said:


> In the Bahamas for a friends wedding.
> View attachment 643372
> 
> And in the marsh this year
> View attachment 643373


3CK I love your sexy bald head.


----------



## 3CK

letsgofishbro said:


> 3CK I love your sexy bald head.


haha. Its a thing of beauty. Also it can be used as an emergency signal device if the sun is just right.


----------



## boltmaster

Over the threshold........guess i need to get a more current picture huh!:rotfl:


----------



## JShupe

*Cool it down a bit*

Big Sky Montana my bride of almost 11 years...not sure how she has put up with me but she has needless to say.


----------



## plhsurfer

The wife and I


----------



## JavelinaRuss

The Girlfriend 
View attachment 669969


----------



## rsparker67




----------



## sweenyite

*Wife and I two weeks ago in Hawaii*

View attachment 670209


View attachment 670217


----------



## fishNwithfish

Most recent of my girl 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## CroakerChoker

Wife and I at the Rodeo Wine Down.


----------



## justfishin

Gettin' hitched next April!:cheers:


----------



## jcorkysgirl

*John and Rachel*

This is the boyfriend and I. Been together for almost three years!


----------



## AndrewChief

My wife and I









Family Portrait


----------



## teeroy

JavelinaRuss said:


> The Girlfriend
> View attachment 669969


You look like you know how to party...:spineyes:


----------



## jamisjockey

I definitely married up










18 years and tickin


----------



## RLwhaler

17 years...I'm blessed.


----------



## trodery

I saw a thread earlier today talking about the most post on TTMB and seen that this one ranked pretty high so I thought I might revive it.

My wife of three years (yes it's a different on then the one I started this thread with).


----------



## Castaway2

I help with getting back up and running 

Wife and she is all mine Sucka's!!!!:texasflag


----------



## doslocosranch

On our way back from the ranch.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Nurse Ratchet..


----------



## saltwatersensations

The first original thread pic from 5 years ago and then now.


----------



## saltwatersensations

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Nurse Ratchet..


 Some say you're a dreamer....:rotfl:


----------



## Deany45

1) Can't remember where it was taken
2) Aggie game in Nashville last year
3) Thanksgiving in the hill country 
4 Her a few weeks ago Beating the Hell Outta Cancer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny

Us 47 years ago.


----------



## Spirit

I don't know if I posted pics in this thread before so here are two in case I didn't. 

This was at a bike and car show twelve years ago and is my all time favorite pic of us. A photographer asked if he could take our pic and we said sure, then a few months later we picked up a copy of Thunder Roads and it was in the magazine.



This was taken a year and a half ago. My handsome hubby has since lost 35 pounds, I am so proud of him!! I managed to find 25 of them, not so proud of that at all.


----------



## SetDaHook

Mr. and Mrs. SetDaHook. When I found her I set the hook so she couldn't get away!!


----------



## Tortuga

Last week.....:rotfl:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

28 years ago
3 years ago
2 weeks ago (it was actually our 28th anniversary, but there was a language barrier)
Why does she keep getting hotter, and I keep getting uglier?


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Going on 7 years......


----------



## steve holchak

I,ll play. Me and Mrs. Fish Doctor After, and before. Both pics. taken in same pasture in Wiemar.


----------



## Rubberback

SetDaHook said:


> Mr. and Mrs. SetDaHook. When I found her I set the hook so she couldn't get away!!


Did she run the drag?


----------



## steve holchak

Rubberback said:


> Did she run the drag?


Burned up the washers


----------



## StinkBait

Deany45 said:


> 1) Can't remember where it was taken
> 2) Aggie game in Nashville last year
> 3) Thanksgiving in the hill country
> 4 Her a few weeks ago Beating the Hell Outta Cancer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your wife the Augmented Aggie?

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Deany45

StinkBait said:


> Is your wife the Augmented Aggie?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


Haha. Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Deany45 said:


> Haha. Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just popped up on my FB page after I looked at this thread, a couple of friends liked her page. I wish you and your beautiful family nothing but the best. Kick that cancers ash!

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## Deany45

StinkBait said:


> It just popped up on my FB page after I looked at this thread, a couple of friends liked her page. I wish you and your beautiful family nothing but the best. Kick that cancers ash!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


Thanks. That's crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

my bride of 33 years.


----------



## Runway

Mrs. Runway and the guy I would still vote for!


----------



## carryyourbooks

Here is a picture from 2015 that I had drawn by a local.


----------



## rat race

Wife and son, wife and I in Key West, go Stros , the girlfriend (niece).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

The wife and I. Married 6 years but together for 15.


----------



## capt. david

Yes we belong to a Pirate Guild.


----------



## MarkU

XMAS card family pic. :brew2:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

^^^^^^^^
Chips off the old blocks!


----------



## yakfisher

Me the mrs and our daughter on the austin pond tour a couple months back


----------



## Reel Girl

Being goobers at a wedding last Saturday...


----------



## surf_ox

Reel Girl said:


> Being goobers at a wedding last Saturday...


Y'all finally got married??

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## jtburf

surf_ox said:


> Y'all finally got married??
> 
> --------------
> 
> Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


Dude,

Look at her left hand,

John


----------



## surf_ox

jtburf said:


> Dude,
> 
> Look at her left hand,
> 
> John


Oh yea look at that.

--------------

Don't ever hesitate to try something new. Remember amateurs built the ARK and professionals built the TITANIC.


----------



## sotexhookset

A tailgate hunt from last year. Coming up on 12 years and she's still puttin up with my dumbass.

View attachment 3133002


----------



## Reel Girl

jtburf said:


> Dude,
> 
> Look at her left hand,
> 
> John


Lol! *** Crickets ***


----------



## TIMBOv2

Paw Paw and Nanny a few years ago at the Go Texan Cook Off in Matagorda County.:texasflag


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

All I got......


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

*My wife and I*

On our way to a pool party recently.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Mountaineer Mark said:


> All I got......


Looks like Remi succumbed to a rear naked choke and is ready to tap-out. :rotfl:


----------



## elkhunter49

I'll update my post on this thread as my last one was many years ago.
1st photo is the bride and I on our wedding day..... 12/24/1983


Next is from a few months ago. One of us is aging gracefully...... I'll let you decide. :rotfl:


----------



## Category6

.


----------



## shorty84

Category5 said:


> .


Cat5 is full of em today. Those 2 in the picture above look like the need to be sprayed off to cool down, no squirrel though?


----------



## ralph7

shorty84 said:


> Cat5 is full of em today. Those 2 in the picture above look like the need to be sprayed off to cool down, no squirrel though?


Think he's been smoking crayons again.

Sad...


----------



## Reel Time

Mountaineer Mark said:


> All I got......


I remember that!


----------



## DEXTER

What ever happened to Rusty?:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

DEXTER said:


> What ever happened to Rusty?:rotfl:


Rusty now goes by Caitlyn. :ac550:


----------



## big john o

LMAO


----------



## Reel Time

DEXTER said:


> What ever happened to Rusty?:rotfl:





Haute Pursuit said:


> Rusty now goes by Caitlyn. :ac550:


I'm sworn to secrecy! I saved his derriere that day when his parents showed up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Reel Time said:


> I'm sworn to secrecy! I saved his derriere that day when his parents showed up.


Don't ask... Don't tell! :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds

Reel Time said:


> I'm sworn to secrecy! I saved his derriere that day when his parents showed up.


I would love to hear that story.....LOL


----------



## dbarham

My beautiful wife of 21 yrs we have been together since 11th grade


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Haute Pursuit said:


> Rusty now goes by Caitlyn. :ac550:


WOW...I would have thought you to be more of a class act than that. Perhaps you have been spending too much time at the Democratic convention.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blk Jck 224 said:


> WOW...I would have thought you to be more of a class act than that. Perhaps you have been spending too much time at the Democratic convention.


I went to high school with Rusty, Einstein... and no, I wasn't at your party!


----------



## sea sick

^^^^hahahahaha


----------



## Zeitgeist

Knot sure why she is with me but I love her!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Haute Pursuit said:


> I went to high school with Rusty, Einstein... and no, I wasn't at your party!


So it appears that you assign derogatory and / or sarcastic nicknames to folks that you both know and do not know. What is the nickname that you coined yourself as...Let me guess...Hmmm...'Mr Wonderful'?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So it appears that you assign derogatory and / or sarcastic nicknames to folks that you both know and do not know. What is the nickname that you coined yourself as...Let me guess...Hmmm...'Mr Wonderful'?


Nope, but your nickname should be Bothered.


----------



## Bobby

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So it appears that you assign derogatory and / or sarcastic nicknames to folks that you both know and do not know. What is the nickname that you coined yourself as...Let me guess...Hmmm...'Mr Wonderful'?





Haute Pursuit said:


> Nope, but your nickname should be Bothered.


You 2 need to get a room and make up :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist

Bobby said:


> You 2 need to get a room and make up :rotfl:


I just added you as a friend on Facial Book, accept it please :rotfl:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Zeitgeist said:


> I just added you as a friend on *Facial Book*, accept it please :rotfl:


lol


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

Zeitgeist said:


> Knot sure why she is with me but I love her!


Dude, you must either be a trust fund baby or, at a nude beach, you make three tracks in the sand when you walk. No other explanation.


----------



## Zeitgeist

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Dude, you must either be a trust fund baby or, at a nude beach, you make three tracks in the sand when you walk. No other explanation.


LOL, Whatever, pm me your name and I will add you on Facial Book and you, Smackdaddy, Bobby and I will have a party :brew2:


----------



## txgoddess

Y'all are starting to creep me out.


----------



## Sgrem

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Dude, you must either be a trust fund baby or, at a nude beach, you make three tracks in the sand when you walk. No other explanation.


She is addicted to gafftop.... and Ole Z is captain of the Olympic GT team.


----------



## RedHooker

A good wife helps you work on the boat!


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> Y'all are starting to creep me out.


Starting?

I would have guessed we did that some time ago. Or me anyway.:rotfl:


----------

